# Sleepy Hollow Theme Party



## booswife02

I have this print for over the mantel. Also have a large print of the covered bridge.


----------



## booswife02

I love that ham dinner so I'm going with that but I need dessert ideas. I have a ton of Halloween recipes but want something to go with my theme


----------



## pumpkinpie

I have a board on my Pinterest (link in signature)...BTW I love what you've come up with so far 

You could do mini pies, it would look rustic and in keeping with the theme...maybe apple, cherry and pumpkin


----------



## Hilda

Beautiful idea!! I was already following your Board! LOL Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Kelloween

great idea! I love the look!


----------



## Stochey

Ugh... drool... can I come?

That is going to be spectacular... I would encourage everyone who wanted costume suggestions to just wear costumes of that time period!

I agree with the pie idea for desserts!


----------



## Kelloween

http://nancydrewsleuths.blogspot.com/2010_11_01_archive.html









The window thing is kind of nice..though I would put the light outside so it shows through the inside of the house?


----------



## printersdevil

Great theme idea. Wow, will you be settled in the new place by then? You are so good at this moving and settling in.

I have had you and family and all the military families at Ft. Hood on my mind tonight. What a tragedy---again. 

That window horseman that Kelloween posted is fabulous!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Printer, it's really sad. You survive deployment to come home and be shot on your own base  I feel so bad for the families. 

If I don't unpack anything I'll unpack the Halloween boxes. Haha...it will actually probably be easier. I won't have to take down all of the existing stuff. I'm insane with Halloween decorating. I change curtains, pictures, what knots, dishes, bedding. Everything. Totally like another house. 

Kelloween I have that window silhouette pinned but never thought to have it shine on the inside. Brilliant! Definitely 100% doing that. Thanks!


----------



## booswife02

Beautiful boards pumpkinpie. I was happy to see I was already following you! Funny how we find each other hu. Haha...looks like we have the same vision of sleepy hollow


----------



## booswife02

Stochey, absolutely you can come. We are moving (military) so maybe it will be near you


----------



## booswife02

Anyone have ideas on the cheapest and best way to do these burlap type tablecloth and curtains? Or where to buy them premade if they are not bazillion dollars. 
Joann fabrics has burlap fabric but it's $12.99 a yard.
I've checked etsy and eBay. Just want to make sure theres nothing cheaper out there


----------



## pumpkinpie

My friend just did a wedding for her daughter last month with tons of burlap, she got it at Lowes 3' X 24' rolls $10 ( we live in Missouri but I'd figure prices will b similar from state to state)


----------



## pumpkinpie

booswife02 said:


> Beautiful boards pumpkinpie. I was happy to see I was already following you! Funny how we find each other hu. Haha...looks like we have the same vision of sleepy hollow



Yeah I had to steal a few of your pins...love your ideas

Check out my thanksgiving board too, I have these adorable little (donut hole) acorns that might also b a cute dessert  I'm thinking anything natural, fall, Victorian and silver/pewter will fit your theme beautifully


----------



## booswife02

I never would have thought to look at Lowe's. Awesome. I don't know why anyone who has a party doesn't bounce it off of everyone here. Saves time and money and you get even more ideas. 

You have said exactly the look I'm going for. A lot of fall type things with fancy silver. The good part is I can put away all of my headless stuff and the dining room will already be set for Thanksgiving.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's true...sneaky sneaky  u will have the prettiest Thanksgiving around


----------



## matrixmom

theres also save on crafts.com which throws some good deals on burlap. But I think Lowes may be the best deal.


----------



## booswife02

I'll check there also. Thanks MatrixMom


----------



## booswife02

Love this bread and hope I can find this ale!


----------



## printersdevil

If you can't find the ale, make a label and put it on bottles and just use a generic one.

When will you'll know where you will be moving?


----------



## booswife02

Great idea Printer, I'll check on that. 

I'm definitely doing a punch bowl like this

Also in that punch bowl is a hand. I have a skull I'm going to use. I figure a head in the punch would fit my theme better.

Don't have a clue yet where we will be moving. This is the first time it's been done like this. We always know immediately where we are going so I'm not sure why it's different this time.


----------



## booswife02

Desserts....both recipes are on my sleepy hollow pinterest board.


----------



## booswife02

Do you guys remember the tv show "Are You Afraid of the Dark?" It was my fav growing up and of course this is my favorite episode 

The Tale of The Midnight Ride


----------



## booswife02

My Sleepy Hollow Pinterest Board

http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/sleepy-hollow-headless-horseman/


----------



## printersdevil

That is an impressive Board! 

I would love to attend your party. The maple fudge sounds yummy and I love the pecan pie cake thing.


----------



## booswife02

Anyone have tips on pretty caramel apples. Mine always look gloppy I use the kraft recipe on the back of the caramels bag.


----------



## printersdevil

I love caramel apples, but have trouble making them, too. I usually just use the caramel in the containers that can be microwaved and dip pieces of the apple in it. LOL


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Looks like a great idea for a Halloween party, and certainly one you can put together with style, elegance, and of course creepiness.  It might be too much work, but a replica of the Sleepy Hollow bridge would be an awesome yard prop. I have a Pinterest board on scenes from Disney's Halloween Treat, which also features the animated Legend of Sleepy Hollow from Disney. Maybe that can add further inspiration. For some vocal background, a verbal uttering of Bing Crosby reciting the original tale would also be cool. I have all of the HGTV Halloween Block parties recorded on DVD, and look forward to them every year.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much Paul, I will go check out your board. I normally change themes every year but may keep the outdoor Sleepy Hollow them for a couple years because im putting so much into it and there are so many different things to do. A covered bridge would be awesome, with an eerie glow coming out of it and of course fog. I love the idea of having the story read. I have been searching for music and decided to make a play list of multiple things. I saw on ebay the Disney Sleepy Hollow record LP. How cool would that be! A record player telling the story, hmmmm thanks!!

I have all of the Block Parties on DVR still, everyone in the house knows DO NOT DELETE is an understatement, haha...I wonder if they will be making more?


----------



## booswife02

to funny... I just went to your boards and saw that you have one for Records. Great minds right!

and the Bogie Books board is amazing. Ive never seen so many in one place before, they look great together. A collectors dream to have all of those!


----------



## booswife02

Check out these beauties I got from thepoisionapple on eBay/etsy
They are for my Witch of the Western Woods. I do wish the pages weren't so white but am afraid to try to change the color, this was a splurge purchase, pretty darn expensive the book and bottles were $90 with shipping so I don't want to risk messing it up.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Hi Bernice, yeah, great minds think alike. Or is that demented minds?  

I've been watching the Disney Halloween specials for years. Fortunately I recorded them while they were still on TV, plus we had the classic cartoons on VHS. I have an extensive list of Halloween specials which I've posted on several threads. The cream of the crop is definitely Disney's Halloween Treat, also called A Disney Halloween. I'm looking forward to seeing how your party progresses. Which state are you moving to? And BTW, our son served for 3 years in the Army. He's back at home and doing guard. Was in S. Korea for a year, and in Washington State for a year.


----------



## john12

Great two Halloween themes simultaneously.... beautiful..the Caribbean cap is looking awesome..


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much Paul. We will be moving to Orlando, how lucky is that! Everywhere we've been stationed has been great but we are from a small town in West Virginia so everywhere seems bigger to us so we try not to complain.
I would really love to move to Washington State. It looks so beautiful in pictures. We will be going guard as well. Both of us will be off of active duty. Its very odd as we have spent our entire adult/married life being told what to do and now we are sort of on our own. Its great but a little scary. My husbands job actually got cut with the budget situation. Its bad when the military gets a pink slip hu. We are in a good place though, we both have great jobs and civilian degrees/certificates others are not as fortunate as us. So we are looking at it as a positive thing.

I am an XRay tech, I told my husband I was quitting and going to work at the haunted mansion!!! (it'd be a huge pay cut, so hubby said no way!) haha......we will be moving the first part of July so it'll be plenty of time to get unpacked for the big day. Im so lucky to have Bethany helping me out, she lives there as well so we are already planning!! !! !! There are empty houses in her neighborhood


----------



## booswife02

So here's what I've got so far 
My covered bridge print its 16x20 so pretty big
My glowing pumpkin pic 11x14
My direction sign. I'm looking for a black feather wreath to put this on.


----------



## booswife02

My Grandin Road lanterns. I have 6. Think I need more. 
My horseshoes from Printer. One I'm using for a pintetest project. 
My resin silver horseman 
And a dept 56 set I'm thinking of putting in a pumpkin. Diorama


----------



## booswife02

Also have my thoughtful and amazing winter reaper gifts from Saki!


----------



## booswife02

And even more from Saki


----------



## booswife02

And my display book from Saki as well


----------



## booswife02

I got my mat and candle from kpcreek. The mat is a disaster waiting to happen. It'll be covered in dog hair quickly because of the material but the candle is awesome!
I also got three silver candlesticks. I need more of these
Got my tree candlabra and statue at homegoods last year. Wish I could find another tree!! A pair would be better.


----------



## john12

booswife02 your imagination and creativity is incredible. like your RIP Halloween......Keep on doing such great work


----------



## booswife02

Thanks a bunch John12. I'm workin on it


----------



## booswife02

My oriental trading latex head came in today. $24.00 and free shipping. A little expensive but the detail is awesome. I'd def recommend this head. I also got a Styrofoam skull for $8.50. It's called rotting skull on the site. It's horrible. Doesn't look anything like advertised. 
The other picture is what I intend to do with the head. Put it under a bell jar on the buffet table. Maybe I should get a colonial wig to put on him.


----------



## Hilda

SPOOKTACULAR!!!!

Love it all! Great job!


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, the head under glass will be an effective prop for your party. How perfect! You already have a very nice collection of items that will make a big impact theme-wise.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, I love that severed head! It s awesome. Great props there, booswife!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks guys, do you know how hard it is to find a head that isn't gory! I wanted one that just looked cut off, not mangled up. It has some blood spatter and the bones are sticking out of the neck and I love it. just the right amount of gross, haha....I have a few things coming in the mail, ill post when they arrive. I also have to get going on that horseshoe project. (after im done with your reaping Printer!)


----------



## booswife02

I think the kids would love this set up but I don't think the cider in the middle is a good idea. When you're getting drinks with a ladle it would drip on the doughnuts. Still might try it.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the look of the cider bowl and donuts. You could always do some kind of soup in a soup tureen with crackers or cornbread or cornbread muffins around it. Maybe a pumpkin soup?


----------



## Saki.Girl

everything looks great love the tree candle holder


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhh for years we gave out donuts and cider on Halloween to the ToTs. So much fun.  The parents appreciated a little break and snack too I think.

EDIT: I know that was just a random post that had nothing to do with your party. Sorry! Your pictures above just made me walk down memory lane. LOL


----------



## Hilda

Now back on topic. If you are feeling super ambitious... How about a lifesize Headless Horseman?!

Here's link to StacyN's incredible prop build from last year.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...n-road-inspired-headless-horseman-figure.html


----------



## booswife02

No apologies Hilda, I love hearing stories  Do you buy doughnuts or make them? What kind? 

Thank you for the link! I love when you guys include links, its so much easier then trying to search haha....

I am going to do a headless horseman but he will be for the outside, I did get a big headless horseman stand up for party pics, I have to cover up the miller lite stuff on him as he was an advertisement but I had help figuring out how to cover it up so it will look nice. Ill go take some pics of him....


----------



## booswife02

I'm going to put an axe or sword over the beer bottle and make a paper medallion to cover his collar. I had thought of painting over it but was afraid it would stand out to much. I posted it on what did you find today thread and everyone was so helpful. I'm going to go with the 3-d cover up. Hes about 6 feet tall. Sorry my pics are so bright, you cant see the color very well.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

How about this idea? Found it on PINTEREST and totally thought of you and your themed party!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/339247784403644189/


----------



## Hilda

That will be so much FUN for a photo op!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02

3PP I just love those pumpkins and I just happen to have a colonial silhouette! Great idea. Thanks!!


----------



## Jules17

Everything looks awesome so far! Love the colonial silhouette for a pumpkin! Don't know if you're watching TURN on Sunday nights (on AMC) but it can give you more colonial decor ideas. It's about Washington's spy network during the Revolutionary War which is fascinating! I've been reading a lot of Revolutionary War history over the past couple years so I was excited to hear AMC was going to do a series on it!


----------



## booswife02

I got my ghostly apparitions DVD in today. I'm going to use the one called head of the house.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Jules! My hubby and I both are history buffs so we are watching turn. I decided to add in some pics of revolutionary war soldier pics because of that show. You're the best for helping me out with ideas


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> I'd love everyone's ideas on this year's party. I'm going for the Colonial Style Sleepy Hollow Theme. I'm doing the spooky Headless Horseman theme outside but indoors will be kind of like the VanTassel party. I'm doing a version of HGTV's Halloween block party.



Oh booswife02, I am so excited to watch this thread for your party! This is a theme I would LOVE to do for a party! I'm sure it is obvious that the HH is my favorite Halloween story/theme/ figure. Sadly, we live in too isolated of an area for even a small turnout...so I will have to live vicariously through you.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## StacyN

i just wanted to throw this out there...
When looking at all your fabulous pictures, I noticed we had many of the same HH/Sleepy Hollow items--including the Spooky Tree candelabra and the HH statue. 
Last year, I took one of those mini skeleton garlands from Dollar Tree and pulled off three of the skulls and then hot glued them onto the base of the Spooky Tree candle holder. Nothing major, but I thought it gave the tree that extra "something" and looked cool.

Sorry for the bad pics...there is so much back light from the window it was difficult to get a good photo.


----------



## Jules17

StacyN said:


> i just wanted to throw this out there...
> When looking at all your fabulous pictures, I noticed we had many of the same HH/Sleepy Hollow items--including the Spooky Tree candelabra and the HH statue.
> Last year, I took one of those mini skeleton garlands from Dollar Tree and pulled off three of the skulls and then hot glued them onto the base of the Spooky Tree candle holder. Nothing major, but I thought it gave the tree that extra "something" and looked cool.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics...there is so much back light from the window it was difficult to get a good photo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 195876
> 
> 
> View attachment 195877


The skulls on the tree look great! Nice combination!


----------



## StacyN

Jules17 said:


> The skulls on the tree look great! Nice combination!


Thanks Jules!


----------



## booswife02

StacyN I love it! Def ties the theme together. I'll do it  I'd love to hear your ideas since you have a soft spot for this theme. So glad you're going to follow the thread. It's like s treasure hunt to find all of the right pieces.  so fun....


----------



## StacyN

Thanks! 
I agree it is like a treasure hunt. So much fun.
I will definitely post any ideas I may have here for your consideration. I just love the whole Van Tassel party idea! 
When I first joined the forum, I wanted to have a nickname like everybody has for their screen name, but I couldn't think of anything I liked. Only about a month later did I think of Kat Van T...but it was too late. haha


----------



## StacyN

One thing I really love is copious amounts of cornstalks. I had big bunches of them flanking my front door. I tied them together with twine and then tucked sunflowers and leaves into the front. I think they would look great by a fireplace too...or flanking the entry from dining room to living room. I used hay bales outside this year too. I like the mix of sinister and sweet...so I had pretty flowers and leaves mixed with skulls and my HH.
Unfortunately, my outdoor pictures from 2013 have gone MIA and this is one of the only ones I have--but you can get the idea.


----------



## printersdevil

StacyN, love your Headless Horseman. He is really nice. Good scene, too.


----------



## StacyN

printersdevil said:


> StacyN, love your Headless Horseman. He is really nice. Good scene, too.


Thanks printersdevil!  He was fun to make...


----------



## Paint It Black

Stacy, that entrance was so beautifully done. You have a designer's eye and ability. Love it!


----------



## StacyN

Awww, thanks PIB. That is very kind of you to say and I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## StacyN

booswife02...what about doing Van Tassel family portraits? You can google 18th century family portraits and find some you like. Then print them out...use texture builder over them to simulate brush strokes and then frame them with thrift store gold frames. Voila' ! Instant "oil paintings"  

Just an example....
This could be Baltus , a young Katrina and her mother before she died....


----------



## booswife02

Stacy youre a genius! haha... I love that idea and the above pic is gorgeous! I love your display, it looks great!


----------



## booswife02

StacyN said:


> One thing I really love is copious amounts of cornstalks. I had big bunches of them flanking my front door. I tied them together with twine and then tucked sunflowers and leaves into the front. I think they would look great by a fireplace too...or flanking the entry from dining room to living room. I used hay bales outside this year too. I like the mix of sinister and sweet...so I had pretty flowers and leaves mixed with skulls and my HH.
> Unfortunately, my outdoor pictures from 2013 have gone MIA and this is one of the only ones I have--but you can get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 195888


I love the lighting, you can see his shadow on the wall... I always feel like you need to see his shadow for it to be the proper setting for him. It looks Beautiful!


----------



## booswife02

I am planning on making tombstones with the character names but went ahead and got these from Halloween Asylum.


----------



## booswife02

I got two of these trees from oriental trading. They have led lights on them. They are not exactly what I had expected, not like the picture but I'm not sending them back. They will look okay among the pumpkins surounding the mantel.


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> I love the lighting, you can see his shadow on the wall... I always feel like you need to see his shadow for it to be the proper setting for him. It looks Beautiful!


Thanks...the shadow is my favorite part!



booswife02 said:


> I am planning on making tombstones with the character names but went ahead and got these from Halloween Asylum.


I had big plans to make Van Tassel and other character tombstones last year but you know how it goes...hopefully this year. I really like the one on the left. I bought the one on the right as well. Love it!


----------



## booswife02

I'm also going to do these for my dining room chairs with character names. Ive decided to just use pillow cases. I keep finding dark grey but haven't found light grey at a good price yet.


----------



## pumpkinpie

You could probably use white ones with a dusting of black spray paint. Or you can dye them with Rit dye.

Don't forget all hotels replace linens frequently...usually u can get them free. Just make sure and bleach the tar out of them lol...but seriously u can't ask for a better deal, I've painted carnival banners and all sorts of stuff with them, matter a fact I'm using 2 this year to make pirate flags


----------



## booswife02

I never thought of a hotel...I was thinking id just have to get white ones an age them up a bit. I had white ones in my cart an wal mart an then put them back thinking it was yard sale season coming up maybe id get lucky...hmmm..ill have to call the hotels around here and ask. Maybe even the base billeting. Thanks pumpkinpie 

I actually found light grey ones at target and grabbed two packs of them, put them in the cart and walked off. I thought hmmm I should see how much those were....good thing.... they were $39.99 for just 2 pillowcases!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no joke!!!!!!!!!! 800 thread count, can you imagine if I had taken them to check out, haha.....$80 for 4 pillowcases that im going to paint on and use for one day.


----------



## booswife02

Paul Melniczek said:


> Looks like a great idea for a Halloween party, and certainly one you can put together with style, elegance, and of course creepiness.  It might be too much work, but a replica of the Sleepy Hollow bridge would be an awesome yard prop. I have a Pinterest board on scenes from Disney's Halloween Treat, which also features the animated Legend of Sleepy Hollow from Disney. Maybe that can add further inspiration. For some vocal background, a verbal uttering of Bing Crosby reciting the original tale would also be cool. I have all of the HGTV Halloween Block parties recorded on DVD, and look forward to them every year.



Paul, ever since we spoke about the record player ive been looking for one. My brother (grimpumpkin13) informed me today that I could use the youtube downloader and download the record player version from youtube onto a cd and it would sound just like the record player. Im terrible with these things but he swears its pretty easy. So im going to give it a shot and ill let you know how that works out. I think the record player noise would give it an extra cool spooky factor. Would also save me trying to store a record player, haha...


----------



## booswife02

I got my Van Tassel party sign in today. It is my favorite thing so far. I just love it!


----------



## Paint It Black

What a great sign. Where did you get it made?


----------



## diggerc

I'm not sure how to do this as a DIY but these scream colonial.
http://www.houzz.com/photos/products/punched-tin-lantern


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> I got my Van Tassel party sign in today. It is my favorite thing so far. I just love it!


One word: LOVE!


----------



## Juliet Taylor

I love love love your sign! how cool is that?!?


----------



## booswife02

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400192224131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I got it from ebay...I love the blue color on the one in the picture but everything I have is fall colors so she changed the color for me, its called Terra Cotta. She has a few colors to choose from. She shipped really quickly as well. I found stencils to do it myself but the stencils were going to cost more than the actual sign so I just bought it. It just could not be more perfect for my party so had to have it 
It is 8 x 25 inches

diggerc, thank you so much for the link, those lanterns are super colonial, how cool....


----------



## Jules17

Love that sign!!!


----------



## Hilda

Love the sign!! Thank you for the link. I enjoyed going through all the signs. I realized this seller is very close to me too. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Nothing quite beats that retro scratchiness of an old record playing ghostly Halloween music or reciting a spooky tale!

Cool sign too.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Love your sign BOOSWIFE!


----------



## dawnski

Here's an idea for you. I saw it on a garage sale site. Unfortunately it sold so I don't have the pic. Someone took a rocking horse off it's stand and painted it black. Then they created a headless horseman dummy holding a pumpkin. Grandinroad has a vintage headless boy on clearance for $29 that you might be able to use towards making it. When I saw it, I thought it would look nice as a mantle display. If you wanted to get real crazy, you could probably drill holes in the horses nostrils and rig your fogger to blow out through the nose.


----------



## MurrayTX

That is a great video. I used it on random lunging mode (you will find that) on a sheer curtain guests had to walk through. Worth the $$


----------



## booswife02

dawnski, thanks so much for the idea... I never thought of a hobby horse. I did already get the headless boy. yardsale season is coming, ill be watching for a hobby horse, I saw one a few months ago on the side of the road and just drove on by, ughh.. haha...

MurrrayTx when you say sheer curtain do you mean like a white sheer curtain panel? Last year I used a white curtain but it was thick.


----------



## printersdevil

booswife02, be sure to get one of the hobby horse with his hooves raised for realism. My sister used to have a business where she made carousel horses--ceramic ones and the hobby horse ones that her hubby mounted on brass lamp poles. That is an idea for you for your HH prop. Also there is one of the horses that is really big. It sits on springs up really high. It would be great. I can't remember what it was named.


----------



## booswife02

Got a burlap Halloween banner for the mantle. Ignore the Easter decor


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie

Love your idea, it's so classic and timeless! Best of luck with the execution! (pun intended)


----------



## booswife02

haha...good one doombuggie!


----------



## booswife02

Thinking of a book basket for party gifts. I need to find sleepy hollow books that I can buy a bunch of. Not very expensive. Last year at Target they had them in the Dollar bin. Hopefully I can find them again this year. Buy a bunch and fill up the basket for take home gifts. It would be even better to have all different versions of the book but that would probably cost some money, even if I got them on ebay. What a beautiful site that would be though......


----------



## booswife02

I have a music thread in that section but thought id share with you guys the songs I am going to use. Ill try to keep all things sleepy hollow in this thread in case someone in the future wants to use it for inspiration. Ive got some different things for sure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwx3q0gBc70&feature=share The Headless Horseman Disneyland Records 1963

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517308/ Glees Thriller/Heads will Roll mash up

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517244/ The Legend of Sleepy Hollow in Music, only the talking part at the beginning, I hate the song

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517179/ The Headless Horseman Sound Effects

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517351/ Pegazus - Heads Will Roll

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517228/ Disneys Headless Horseman Laugh

I plan on making a playlist, after each song ill have the classic Horseman Laugh, the last one in the list.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Thinking of a book basket for party gifts. I need to find sleepy hollow books that I can buy a bunch of. Not very expensive. Last year at Target they had them in the Dollar bin. Hopefully I can find them again this year. Buy a bunch and fill up the basket for take home gifts. It would be even better to have all different versions of the book but that would probably cost some money, even if I got them on ebay. What a beautiful site that would be though......


girl check this out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-T...990?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed15099b6


----------



## booswife02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1duOEtZVdxs#t=47 Carriage Ride By Midnight Syndicate

I also have the 2007 Headless Horseman Movie Soundtrack by Alan Howarth, I like a few of the songs on there and I have Tim Burtons Sleepy Hollow Sound Track as well. 

This music will be played outside in the graveyard. I'll just have Halloween radio on Pandora in the house, gotta have the Monser Mash and I put a spell on you or its just not Halloween!


----------



## booswife02

OMG! Saki!!!! Buying it Right now!!!!!!!!!!!! Well bidding on it right now


----------



## booswife02

anyone have suggestions on music with woods in it? Night time woods sounds?


----------



## printersdevil

I tried to see what you are bidding on that saki suggested. There is no link, web address or anything that is clickable. This has been happening a lot to me lately. It seems people see things that I can't and then later it appears on mine. Guess I have a ghost.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I tried to see what you are bidding on that saki suggested. There is no link, web address or anything that is clickable. This has been happening a lot to me lately. It seems people see things that I can't and then later it appears on mine. Guess I have a ghost.


here it is http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-T...990?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed15099b6


----------



## booswife02

Hmm...I don't know Printer. Someone else mentioned that earlier also.


----------



## Jules17

Hope you win that bid!


----------



## Jules17

I saw that Sleepy Hollow soap that you pinned. Went to that site (thesoapboxco.com) and saw they had fragrance for that as well. Ended up buying that one and 4 other scents so I'll let you know how they are. We may have to start a thread for all the intriguing scents they have for Arcana.


----------



## booswife02

That would be awesome! I can't wait to hear about it!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Did you win the books ?


----------



## booswife02

I won the books!!! Yay  Thank you Saki for your guidance


----------



## booswife02

Look at this fantastic Jack/Head that my Dearest Mini Reaper sent to me!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> I won the books!!! Yay  Thank you Saki for your guidance


ya so cool I could help


----------



## booswife02

Got some new things from bethene my mini reaper!!!


----------



## booswife02

Bethene made me a tombstone!!


----------



## booswife02

She also made a beautiful spell book! Now I have one for my buffet table and one for my witch of the western woods to hold in my outside display!!


----------



## Darth Vader




----------



## booswife02

Why Thank You Darth Vader thank you very much


----------



## booswife02

Going to put these in a basket by the door as take home gifts. Going to try to find as many as possible to hand out to older trick or treaters. Maybe I can inspire someone. 

Thanks for the heads up for these Saki


----------



## printersdevil

Check with the elementary school teachers. this looks like one of the books like they carry for the Book Fairs. I used to buy entire class sets of books through these with my own money for my students.


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> anyone have suggestions on music with woods in it? Night time woods sounds?


Itunes has a sound effects title called "Jungles and Forests" , and it has about 6 different "night in the woods "selections on it. Scroll down to around track #21 or so.


----------



## pumpkinking30

booswife02 said:


> Going to put these in a basket by the door as take home gifts. Going to try to find as many as possible to hand out to older trick or treaters. Maybe I can inspire someone.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up for these Saki


Check on Amazon too. Sometimes in their used books you can get good deals on like-new books.


----------



## printersdevil

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/804418/light-up-horseman-portrait

Light up HH sign on sale


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Boos, I love this theme so much! It's something I've been wanting to do since the movie came out, but never felt like I had the room to pull it off, since we've always lived in apartments. Everything you've collected so far is perfect! (I totally understand changing your regular furnishings out at Halloween, btw. I'm a little obsessive about it, too!)

Don't forget save a strip of fabric to play The Pickety Witch game! "The Pickety Witch, The Pickety Witch, who's got a kiss for The Pickety Witch?"

Another fun idea might be to have some thaumatropes with birdcages and cardinals for favors:


----------



## v_gan

This is my dream theme! I love all the ideas in this thread. Can't wait to see how your party turns out!


----------



## joblack83

Spirit Halloween sells this headless prop. They said they should get it back in stock for the Halloween season.
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tx-headless-horseman/


----------



## printersdevil

That is a cool prop, joblack83! 

I live in Texas, too---not far from you. There are quite a few of us from the DFW area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

there is some sleepy hollow cards on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sleepy-Holl...374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce0b2b6e6

some stamps 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Legend-of-S...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519db8daae


----------



## RCIAG

Now Sleepy Hollow partiers have the new TV show version to steal from too! I don't think Ichabod Crane has been sexier than he is on the TV version. Not that the Burton/Depp version isn't awesome, but the TV show has really expanded Crane's & the Headless Horseman's universe. They've given us new monsters to work with & the sexiness that is Tom Mison!!

Yes, this post was just an excuse to spend a half hour looking at pics of Tom Mison in costumes & then to post one:


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Printers - I'm from the DFW area, too!


----------



## booswife02

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Boos, I love this theme so much! It's something I've been wanting to do since the movie came out, but never felt like I had the room to pull it off, since we've always lived in apartments. Everything you've collected so far is perfect! (I totally understand changing your regular furnishings out at Halloween, btw. I'm a little obsessive about it, too!)
> 
> Don't forget save a strip of fabric to play The Pickety Witch game! "The Pickety Witch, The Pickety Witch, who's got a kiss for The Pickety Witch?"
> 
> Another fun idea might be to have some thaumatropes with birdcages and cardinals for favors:


I didn't even think of playing picket witch! youre brilliant!!!! and I so love these cardinals in the cage, I looked on etsy and they do have folks who make them  id love to go to a party and get one of these! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## booswife02

joblack83 said:


> Spirit Halloween sells this headless prop. They said they should get it back in stock for the Halloween season.
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tx-headless-horseman/


joblack, thanks so much...I actually took my pic with that thing last year in the spirit store, haha.....


----------



## booswife02

RCIAG said:


> Now Sleepy Hollow partiers have the new TV show version to steal from too! I don't think Ichabod Crane has been sexier than he is on the TV version. Not that the Burton/Depp version isn't awesome, but the TV show has really expanded Crane's & the Headless Horseman's universe. They've given us new monsters to work with & the sexiness that is Tom Mison!!
> 
> Yes, this post was just an excuse to spend a half hour looking at pics of Tom Mison in costumes & then to post one:



hahhaha....Thanks RCIAG! you made me smile today


----------



## printersdevil

What is the Picket Witch game?


----------



## booswife02

StacyN said:


> Itunes has a sound effects title called "Jungles and Forests" , and it has about 6 different "night in the woods "selections on it. Scroll down to around track #21 or so.


great StacyN thanks so much!!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

printersdevil said:


> What is the Picket Witch game?


The Pickety Witch game is like spin the bottle and pin the tail on the donkey rolled into one. Rather than a bottle, someone stands in the middle of a circle of people, blindfolded, spins around and says "Who's got a kiss for the Pickety Witch?" After disoriented they stop, step forward to the person in front of them, take off their blind fold, and give the person a kiss. (Cheek is acceptable, of course!)


----------



## booswife02

Great explanation loveandeyeballs 

I'm preparing for our move the end of June beginning of July so probably won't be on for a bit. No worries though, I'll be back soon with the big props that need to be made


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Good luck with your move, boos!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I've been wanting to do this theme forever. I'm following for future ideas!


----------



## booswife02

Great sublime nightmare. That's why I started the thread. I wish I had done a thread for my Poe theme last year it would've been helpful for others. I also love getting everyones ideas and opinions as well. 

Thanks loveandeyeballs. Moving June 27. Getting out of the military.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just checking in to see how your party planning is going...everything sounds wonderful...can't wait to see pics


----------



## im the goddess

booswife02 said:


> Anyone have ideas on the cheapest and best way to do these burlap type tablecloth and curtains? Or where to buy them premade if they are not bazillion dollars.
> Joann fabrics has burlap fabric but it's $12.99 a yard.
> I've checked etsy and eBay. Just want to make sure theres nothing cheaper out there


 I haven't finished looking through the thread, so I don't know if someone else mentioned this, but you can get burlap at the garden center for use in the garden. I saw some at Lowes the other day. I don't know how much it was, sorry. Great theme. I'll have to wait until after work to look some more.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks guys...planning is on hold. I'm moving June 25th. Won't get a house until August 1st. Good thing I already have a start on things. I'll be checking in and out but won't have a ton to add til August :/ would still love everyones ideas and input though. I'll be doing my horseman in August


----------



## Saki.Girl

will keep looking for cool ideas to throw your way on this


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok sweetie I know you are having kids at party look at these piizza idea 

http://www.hungryhappenings.com/2013/10/Halloween-recipe-stuffed-pizza-skulls.html


----------



## Stochey

Look what's on sale!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/light-up-portrait-horseman-small/


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is what you need boos
http://www.grandinroad.com/motion-activated-headless-horseman/549824


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok this is so cool 

http://www.oddthingsiveseen.com/2008/09/sleepy-hollow-ny-part-i-you-cant-reason.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the Sleepy Hollow pumpkin.

http://seasideinspired.blogspot.com/2013/10/pin-of-week-decorating-with-pumpkins.html


----------



## booswife02

Stochey I got that pic a few months ago and haven't posted it yet!! Totally worth the money. I love it. You're the best for thinking of me!!!


----------



## booswife02

Saki, first of all those skull pizzas are totally happening! My niece is freaking out over them. Great find 

I would LOVE to get the Grandin Road HH!!! I have a plan for building one but man he would be great!

I love the pumpkin! Gotta get a top hat!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Saki, first of all those skull pizzas are totally happening! My niece is freaking out over them. Great find
> 
> I would LOVE to get the Grandin Road HH!!! I have a plan for building one but man he would be great!
> 
> I love the pumpkin! Gotta get a top hat!!!!


i know i want to get that pan for the pizza to lol


----------



## elisabetta

I'm also trying this theme this year! This is my second annual and I learned so much from the first! Any ideas for haunting the bathroom? Maybe hanging heads suspended from the ceiling?


----------



## booswife02

Great idea for the bathroom. I did a sleepy hollow bathroom last year. I didn't have nearly the ammount of sleepy hollow items then though. I hung the spirit headless horseman canvas on the wall. Put my home goods horseman statue by the sink. A scary Jack o lantern on the back of the toilet and did black and orange hand towels and pumpkin hand soap. 
I think a big black tree on the wall would be cool. You could make it from poster board or construction paper. If you put up some orange lights in there the tree would look great 

I'm doing a graveyard theme in my bathroom this year.


----------



## booswife02

I'd love to have this for my graveyard. Very Sleepy Hollow. Don't know where to find it.


----------



## im the goddess

I think you could make that easy enough. A funkin, lights for the eyes, a skeleton arm from Skeleton factory, and a metal rod running through the arm bones and into the pumpkin. The bones are hollow.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is cool looking


----------



## ichasiris

Love this thread, so many good ideas.

I'm doing a classic/vintagey/harvest theme in 2016 (yup, I have my themes decided that far in advance!) and this has been helpful! Maybe I will just tell my guests it's Sleepy Hallow themed because I love the story. So much so that my cat's name is Ichabod!

I'll be referring back here for later! :-D


----------



## booswife02

I'm the goddess I think that will work perfectly. Thanks!

Ichasiris I'm so glad you are finding inspiration in the thread. I'm just a message away if I can help in any way!! Post a pic of Mr Ichabod for us if you get a chance!!! I'm dying to get a solid black girl kitty and name her Elphaba because I'm a wicked witch fan!!


----------



## ichasiris

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/60527-pets-halloween-forum-84.html

I posted a picture of my kitties here, booswife02 ^_^

I hope you get a sweet black kitty soon!


----------



## booswife02

I'm on the look out for the home goods sleepy hollow sign


----------



## booswife02

Just in case I don't find a house and get my HH built these are my options what do you think? The first two are $199 and the last one is $599


----------



## booswife02

This is at party city but it is sold out. Online only. It's made of plastic but I love it! Hoping it comes back in stock!!!


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> Just in case I don't find a house and get my HH built these are my options what do you think? The first two are $199 and the last one is $599


Well if your budget permits then the Grandin Road $599 horseman is the best of those 3. IMO the one with the green flames is not even in the running. The top one needs to eat a cheeseburger or 2 but it is the best of the more- budget friendly options, and you could probably use batting or something to plump him up a little. Not to mention add a little paint to his breast plate and make it your own.


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> This is at party city but it is sold out. Online only. It's made of plastic but I love it! Hoping it comes back in stock!!!


I want one too!


----------



## booswife02

I knew you would StacyN! I'll keep checking the site and message you when they are back in stock 

I really want to make my own but want to give him the attention he needs. Don't want to rush him haha...
the one with the flames seems more Like the cartoon version. My kids liked that one of course.

The first one has potential, you are correct he's to skinny! I hate the red on the cape and would definitely paint up his breast plate. Hmmm...I don't want to buy one and not be overjoyed with it. Maybe I'll just wait a bit longer.


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> I knew you would StacyN! I'll keep checking the site and message you when they are back in stock
> 
> I really want to make my own but want to give him the attention he needs. Don't want to rush him haha...
> the one with the flames seems more Like the cartoon version. My kids liked that one of course.
> 
> The first one has potential, you are correct he's to skinny! I hate the red on the cape and would definitely paint up his breast plate. Hmmm...I don't want to buy one and not be overjoyed with it. Maybe I'll just wait a bit longer.



I appreciate that!

See, I look at the green flame one and just see cheese. The real HH would never be seen in that outfit! He's too suave for that.
The top one is more budget friendly than the $599 and has the most potential to make your own by just doing little upgrades. Also, he would work for your party as well as could possibly the base for your DIY version later--if you couldn't get to it before your party. Maybe? 
You're right that you should LOVE it if you're going to order it though. It just depends on if you love the potential or not, I guess. 
Believe me... of all people, I understand the need for the perfect HH!


----------



## StacyN

RCIAG said:


> Now Sleepy Hollow partiers have the new TV show version to steal from too! I don't think Ichabod Crane has been sexier than he is on the TV version. Not that the Burton/Depp version isn't awesome, but the TV show has really expanded Crane's & the Headless Horseman's universe. They've given us new monsters to work with & the sexiness that is Tom Mison!!
> 
> Yes, this post was just an excuse to spend a half hour looking at pics of Tom Mison in costumes & then to post one:



How did I miss this post? LOVE this show and this Ichabod (Tom Mison) definitely gets a MEOW from me!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have to share so in 2011 I did dress my motorcycle up with a theme of headless horseman here it is  
Yes I won first place too


----------



## booswife02

Well duh....of course you won!!!! How cool!!


----------



## frogkid11

That is so awesome, Saki !


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys the new motorcycle is Kawasaki green so have to think of some cool idea to pull off on it LOL


----------



## Jules17

Awesome Saki! We'll be excited to see how your new bike turns out!


----------



## Jezebel82

Might be a little late on this, but have you seen the CVS headless horseman? He is fantastic!! Also less than two weeks until Sleepy Hollow is back! WOOOO!!!!

Edit - oops this was supposed to be a reply to Booswife02 but I think I just replied to the thread.


----------



## booswife02

I have been in my CVS everyday this week looking for him! haha.... I was reading in the CVS thread and everyone who got him says he is better than expected. Really sturdy and nice looking. Im running out of time and still don't have my household goods, my new house is empty so I think I will go with him and just tweek whatever I don't like. I definitely don't have time now to build the man of my dreams, haha....I was thinking when I get my HH built I could send this one to someone who is an HH fan. We have plenty of folks on here who love him. Thank you so much Jezebel, love how you guys look out for me!

Speaking of CVS I think ill stop by there now and check if hes out yet!! Will let you know


----------



## Jezebel82

booswife02 said:


> I have been in my CVS everyday this week looking for him! haha.... I was reading in the CVS thread and everyone who got him says he is better than expected. Really sturdy and nice looking. Im running out of time and still don't have my household goods, my new house is empty so I think I will go with him and just tweek whatever I don't like. I definitely don't have time now to build the man of my dreams, haha....I was thinking when I get my HH built I could send this one to someone who is an HH fan. We have plenty of folks on here who love him. Thank you so much Jezebel, love how you guys look out for me!
> 
> Speaking of CVS I think ill stop by there now and check if hes out yet!! Will let you know


Anytime  I got mine set up and I was shocked at how sturdy he is, especially for an $80 prop. I have to agree with others and say I no longer am even thinking about the $600 GR one. He definitely needs a little tweeking as he is a little too fresh and "new" looking, but an easy fix. If anyone wants any pictures of the CVS headless horseman, just let me know. 

I realized that between the HH, the headless boy I got from GR and a headless ghost I have coming, I'll have a whole headless family in my garage  My husband's only comment on that was at least they won't eat much at the party.


----------



## printersdevil

Someone posted that they got a CVS 20 percent off coupon today and was using it on the HH.


----------



## booswife02

I stopped in again today and they only have out candy. Ugh.... I know they are getting annoyed at me. I always ask if they've seen it in the back. They just keep saying check back next week :/
I gotta get one of those coupons. 

Jezebel it's perfectly normal to have a headless family in your garage. Haha... Don't say that out loud in public though. Haha...


----------



## elisabetta

Have you found your invitations yet? I'm thinking of sending an invite to Van Tassel's Harvest Ball on parchment. Haven't found anything on etsy so I may try my hand at designing. Any thoughts?


----------



## elisabetta

I also plan to be the witch of the west woods and looking for my costume. Can't believe it's getting so close to October, starting my new job has really put me behind this year.


----------



## booswife02

I'm actually not doing invites. I just moved and only know a handful of people. My party shrank significantly due to the move.
I love the parchment paper idea tied like a scroll with jute twine or some kind of natural looking string.

Tell me about being behind. Ughh. We moved in June and got our stuff delivered on September 12th. What a nightmare. I also started work so don't even have time to unpack. Feels like I'm missing so much :/


----------



## booswife02

I got this sleepy hollow cemetery sign on party city.com it was $9.99. With shipping total was $18. It's not worth $18. It's very thin plastic. I had planned on drilling holes in it and hanging it in the graveyard but it's way to thin for that. I'll have to put it on a board or something. Also the bottom looks unfinished to me. They should have finished the horses feet.


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> I got this sleepy hollow cemetery sign on party city.com it was $9.99. With shipping total was $18. It's not worth $18. It's very thin plastic. I had planned on drilling holes in it and hanging it in the graveyard but it's way to thin for that. I'll have to put it on a board or something. Also the bottom looks unfinished to me. They should have finished the horses feet.


Awww that stinks Boos. We were both looking forward to that sign too! I'm sorry you can't use it as planned. You're right, the way it cuts off at the horse's knees is odd...but overall it still looks pretty cool. Since it is thin plastic, maybe you could mount it to a board and then cut it off in a jagged way so it looks like it has disintegrated with age? Maybe spray the border with the Stone spray paint and it will look like crumbling stone or something.


----------



## Eviejenn

Have you seen this tombstone? I got mine from Mostly Dead.com. Great detail & very sturdy. I just bought an evil jack o' lantern at CVS which I'll place next to the tombstone in my cemetery.


----------



## StacyN

Eviejenn said:


> Have you seen this tombstone? I got mine from Mostly Dead.com. Great detail & very sturdy. I just bought an evil jack o' lantern at CVS which I'll place next to the tombstone in my cemetery.
> 
> View attachment 217084


I have that tombstone and love it! I wish it was solid and not hollow on the back...but it doesn't affect the presentation at all.


----------



## kittyvibe

I just received this tombstone from a different website and it arrives broken in half!  They are only open for calls until 5pm mon-fri, hopefully I can get them to help with exchange. It was just shipped in an open air box, it is the kind of prop that needs to be sandwiched between cardboard. I think it moved around too much and UPS likes to beat up my packages, so no surprise it arrived broken. 



Eviejenn said:


> Have you seen this tombstone? I got mine from Mostly Dead.com. Great detail & very sturdy. I just bought an evil jack o' lantern at CVS which I'll place next to the tombstone in my cemetery.
> 
> View attachment 217084


----------



## Eviejenn

StacyN - It's got such great detail, but I'm a little concerned about how I'm going to get it to stand in the cemetery. I may try to use a pool noodle or insulation wrap affixed to the back with rebar to hold it upright. I also bought the Elizabeth tombstone as well.


----------



## StacyN

Eviejenn said:


> StacyN - It's got such great detail, but I'm a little concerned about how I'm going to get it to stand in the cemetery. I may try to use a pool noodle or insulation wrap affixed to the back with rebar to hold it upright. I also bought the Elizabeth tombstone as well.


You're right...there is nothing attached to it that will keep it upright. I think your pool noodle/rebar idea is good. So far, I have just leaned mine up against the HH. I can't do alot of outdoor decorations because we get really bad wind where I live. 

I haven't seen the Elizabeth tombstone. I will have to check it out! Thanks


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

booswife02 said:


> I got this sleepy hollow cemetery sign on party city.com it was $9.99. With shipping total was $18. It's not worth $18. It's very thin plastic. I had planned on drilling holes in it and hanging it in the graveyard but it's way to thin for that. I'll have to put it on a board or something. Also the bottom looks unfinished to me. They should have finished the horses feet.


I'm annoyed at that too - they should have finished the horse's hooves! Here's another suggestion to "fix" it: maybe you could affix a handwritten KEEP OUT sign to the bottom, kind of on a diagonal, so that the bottom of the sign isn't so obvious. Perhaps use a piece of cardboard that's been painted to look like wood, like this:

http://wiccanmakesometoo.blogspot.com/2011_10_01_archive.html

(scroll down on the above post until you can see the DANGER sign/faux wood boards)

Or if you are feeling brave & have even a tiny amount of painting skill, you could try painting the rest of the moon silhouette & the bottom of the horse. Just paint it in little pieces so you don't paint over the crackle finish.


----------



## booswife02

Eviejenn, I did get that tombstone along with the Elisabeth one. I got them at Halloween Asylum. Thanks so much for thinking of me. 

Thanks so much guys for your input!! You guys are the best.


----------



## Zing!

I've been making my own tombstones for years with Home Depot 3" pink foam core - I've had a BALTUS VAN TASSEL epitaph in my garage for about five years now, just waiting to be dremeled onto a stone. I always try to do at least one new stone a year - perhaps this is the year for old Baltus. Not sure why I've put it off this long. I adore the original Washington Irving story, and like the Tim Burton version just as much. Guess that settles it!


----------



## booswife02

Do it zing!!! Then post a pic here for us please


----------



## booswife02

For anyone interested in the CVS Headless Horseman that has gotten such great reviews. I have a 
30% off promo code, the total with shipping is $55.18 The code is Sept30


----------



## Wolfman

A stretch here, but one of my all-time favorite animated tales is Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow. Its timeless, still cool after all these years. Could you maybe set up a small TV playing that story in a child's nursery, maybe? I know, it's a stretch, but, hey, it ties in here...


----------



## booswife02

Wolfman that would make me sooo happy! I cant find that movie anywhere though, not even on ebay. Anyone know where I can get the Disney cartoon?


----------



## StacyN

Boos...the Disney Legend of Sleepy Hollow is available now on BluRay/DVD combo at Target.


----------



## booswife02

WHAT!!!!!!!! Ill be there at opening to pick it up 

I saw the Ichabod and Mr Toad and never thought that was the right one. Duh, haha.... Thanks Stacy


----------



## shadowwalker

booswife02 said:


> I got this sleepy hollow cemetery sign on party city.com it was $9.99. With shipping total was $18. It's not worth $18. It's very thin plastic. I had planned on drilling holes in it and hanging it in the graveyard but it's way to thin for that. I'll have to put it on a board or something. Also the bottom looks unfinished to me. They should have finished the horses feet.


Wow! Your sign is missing a lot more than the horses feet. That doesn't look anything like the one pictured at party city.


----------



## booswife02

I know shadowwalker, super disappointed in party city. They don't carry the sign in stores so I'd have to pay to ship it back.


----------



## booswife02

My first little porch set up


----------



## booswife02

I'm starting to unpack. I'm sure revisions will continue to be made the more boxes I unpack


----------



## Jezebel82

booswife02 said:


> I'm starting to unpack. I'm sure revisions will continue to be made the more boxes I unpack


That looks fantastic!! I love the sign and the tombstone and... well I love it all!


----------



## Jules17

booswife02 said:


> I'm starting to unpack. I'm sure revisions will continue to be made the more boxes I unpack


Looks great! Love the axe and tombstone!


----------



## Jezebel82

I finally got my headless horseman costume complete and was able to wear it to New York Comic Con yesterday.


----------



## booswife02

I love it!!! So cool!


----------



## texaslucky

That costume is awesome!


----------



## booswife02

I found this handmade wooden HH tombstone on eBay for just under $100. It came in a great box for storage and shipped quickly. The seller was fantastic.


----------



## booswife02

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131322438609?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Heres the link if anyone is interested


----------



## pumpkinpie

That sign is phenomenal! !!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

This is ALL GREAT STUFF! Love it all! The Legend of Sleepy Hollow was what gave me the love I have for Halloween since a 5 yr old kid! Disney's version is what did it for me! I started this oil painting and still have a long way to go and some changes but I like where its going so far! Here are a few pics and Happy belated Halloween!


----------



## booswife02

Gorgeous painting Great Pumpkin!


----------



## booswife02

We just moved so I didn't get half of my stuff unpacked but I did get pics of what I did get out. This isn't my focus theme for 2015 but will be on display of course so I will add those pics when the time comes so you can see all of the stuff that I have and the full set up. I have a big collection and even if the headless one isn't my main focus he will always be in my set up


----------



## booswife02

Night time pics


----------



## booswife02

He was a hit the neighbors loved it. We only lived here two weeks so it was an ice breaker for our neighborhood.


----------



## booswife02

We did get to visit the Halloween capital of the world this year. Anoka Minnesota's Halloween parade. The horseman from the tv show was there.


----------



## printersdevil

Just wait for your neighbors to see you this year with all your stuff!


----------



## booswife02

I know hahaha.... My hubby kept telling them all that. People would say Wow you guys really love Halloween hu... Hubby would laugh under his breath. They ain't seen nothin haha.....


----------



## ichasiris

I bought the Sleepy Hollow sign right after Halloween because I'm planning on doing a Sleepy Hollow theme, sometime in the future. It won't be this years Halloween, but maybe a few Halloweens from now, haha. Preparing way ahead of time.


----------



## booswife02

Finally got the one item I've been searching for for two years!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG yaaaaaa i am so happy you found one i kept looking and never did


----------



## booswife02

FunnyFreckledFrog got it at HomeGoods last year and I bought it from her!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> FunnyFreckledFrog got it at HomeGoods last year and I bought it from her!


that is fantastic


----------



## booswife02

Im going to have all of my Sleepy Hollow things in the living room/dining room this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Im going to have all of my Sleepy Hollow things in the living room/dining room this year.


I can not wait to see it. 
I would love at some point to get the big sleepy hollow prop


----------



## booswife02

Maybe after your witch hysteria you can read sleepy hollow and get the HH bug like me...I know youre not a big tv person but I love the movie The Hollow. I have a few HH movies but it is my fav other than the classic cartoon of course. I can remember watching the cartoon when I was little. I remember thinking I wish I was there......Most kids are scared but I wanted to be there alone on the bridge or in the forrest with the HH haha.....


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Maybe after your witch hysteria you can read sleepy hollow and get the HH bug like me...I know youre not a big tv person but I love the movie The Hollow. I have a few HH movies but it is my fav other than the classic cartoon of course. I can remember watching the cartoon when I was little. I remember thinking I wish I was there......Most kids are scared but I wanted to be there alone on the bridge or in the forrest with the HH haha.....


ok I must admit there is one show I do watch and that is the new sleepy hollow lol my husband loves it and well ya he got me hooked. in fact he told me I should to a hollow party so that may just be next years theme haha I would love the hh that GrandinRoad had last year . 
I have a few hh I am watching in ebay too LOL 
So I think we just decided next years theme


----------



## booswife02

you know id be all in helping you get that party going, haha.....
I really love that Grandin Road HH. He is awesome. He was on sale for $200 and I just didn't have the money. Im really happy with my cvs one though. I had planned on building one on my own but I liked my cvs one so much Its no longer a need. The kids love him. Maybe when they are a little older I will dirty him up and make him scarier but right now he is perfect. The trick or treaters loved him. Lots of people took picutures with him. Im going to put him in my dining room this year if little Abram will let me, haha.... hes such a scaredy cat


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> you know id be all in helping you get that party going, haha.....
> I really love that Grandin Road HH. He is awesome. He was on sale for $200 and I just didn't have the money. Im really happy with my cvs one though. I had planned on building one on my own but I liked my cvs one so much Its no longer a need. The kids love him. Maybe when they are a little older I will dirty him up and make him scarier but right now he is perfect. The trick or treaters loved him. Lots of people took picutures with him. Im going to put him in my dining room this year if little Abram will let me, haha.... hes such a scaredy cat


done 2016 will be a hh party  
ya I should look for one of those cvs ones we don't have that store but I think I saw on ebay . 
ya I did not have the 200 when it went on sale either damn it maybe they will have it again this year and we can both get it for half off


----------



## booswife02

Bethany Lowe has a new HH lantern available for pre order. I've got to have it!!! I'm sure it will sell out when it comes in stock. Here's the link and a photo 
http://www.vintagehalloween.com/hangingdecor.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh I love this


----------



## booswife02

My newest Sleepy Hollow treasure will look great on my dining room table 
It is a table runner from etsy


----------



## booswife02

I also got a new ornament for my Halloween Tree on etsy as well


----------



## Jules17

Awesome stuff booswife!! I especially love the table runner!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Jules
I'm putting all of my sleepy hollow stuff in my dining room this year so I thought the runner was perfect


----------



## Jules17

booswife02 said:


> Thanks Jules
> I'm putting all of my sleepy hollow stuff in my dining room this year so I thought the runner was perfect


Sounds like it will look great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ornament is very cool


----------



## fennyann

booswife02 said:


> Love this bread and hope I can find this ale!


I have had this ale before! It's great! We have a restaurant in town that sells all kinds of specialty beer and ale.


----------



## booswife02

Cool fennyann. I found some really cool beer at my local liquor store. Even now they have some awesome names and labels.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I LOVE this print! Where ever did you find it?


----------



## booswife02

The print on the first page of the chase? That one is 11x14 and came from etsy. It was $11!
The covered bridge one came from eBay I think it was around $25 just the print. I matted it later.


----------



## whichypoo

booswife02 said:


> I'm also going to do these for my dining room chairs with character names. Ive decided to just use pillow cases. I keep finding dark grey but haven't found light grey at a good price yet.


I love this idea thank you its my 10th wedding anniversary this Halloween love the ideas


----------



## booswife02

You are very welcome. I started the thread to spread inspiration


----------



## booswife02

Click on my Pinterest link below I have tons of sleepy hollow stuff


----------



## halloween71

booswife02 said:


> He was a hit the neighbors loved it. We only lived here two weeks so it was an ice breaker for our neighborhood.
> View attachment 233872


was he from cvs?


----------



## whichypoo

booswife02 said:


> Click on my Pinterest link below I have tons of sleepy hollow stuff


thank you again


----------



## booswife02

Yes halloween71 he is from cvs. Totally worth the $80. Very sturdy well made prop. I wanted the Grandin Road one but it wasn't in the budget at the time. I looked at three others and the cvs one for me was the best choice.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I got married on Halloween too! I have been to Sleepy Hollow and love what Booswife02 did for her party!


----------



## booswife02

Ah Thanks Juli, my Sleepy Hollow Theme is a constant. I will always have it somewhere in my haunt. I am a collector of all things Sleep Hollow


----------



## booswife02

Thought I'd share some of this years pics


----------



## booswife02

This is my entry way to my house


----------



## booswife02

View attachment 265158

View attachment 265159

View attachment 265160

View attachment 265165

View attachment 265166

A few more pics


----------



## booswife02

And more....


----------



## booswife02

I took lots of pics haha...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ohhh, so many fun things! Hard to choose what I like best, but I am really taken with your Headless Horseman carved pumpkin! That looks great & makes me want one! I have really been inspired by all the people here on the forum who have a big love for Sleepy Hollow stuff - this year I actually bought two pieces for my own décor, and I see them both in your pics too! I got the HH stand-up figure with the lighted orange pumpkin, and the statue-looking one where he's on the horse lifting up his pumpkin head. 

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Paint It Black

Everything looks great. I love the covered bridge painting! Where did you find that?


----------



## Zombiegrl

love anything Sleepy Hollow!! ..... everything looks fabulous!!! ..... love it!!  ...... especially love the black curtains with the headless body next to it..... such a great shot!!


----------



## booswife02

Thank you guys so much. 
Paint It a Black the print is from RandySouders on eBay. I absolutely love his prints. I got castle Dracula this year also. He is wonderful. I can't copy the link for some reason but here's the item number 
300286976533


----------



## The Shape of Fear

This is absolutely amazing. ..very well done!


----------



## booswife02

Ok fellow HH lovers here are my newest finds. 
Www.horrordecor.com has these things on clearance. 
The smaller orange pillow is pinned on a lot of the Sleepy Hollow Pinterest boards. I followed the link and purchased everything HH they offered of course. 







The candle is pretty large and is called Evil Pumpkin Ale. It smells exactly like pumpkin beer!







And a kitchen pot holder with the same print as the smaller pillow


----------



## peeweepinson

Pulling this thread back up for continuing ideas...I'm doing Sleepy Hollow Hayride this year and interested in everything!


----------



## booswife02

Thank You Peeweepinson. I've always got stuff to add to this thread/theme. I'd love for others to post as well.


----------



## RedSonja

I love those pillows!! Too bad they don't have the rectangular one anymore.


----------



## diajoh

Donuts would fit in. They are derived from a Dutch dessert called Oliebollen, which turned into donuts when the Dutch came to America. So do the donut-on-a-string thing, and think about it being a 400 year old tradition (of sorts). Or krullers -- that word even comes from the Dutch.
Cookies and waffles are also here because of the Dutch. And tea. The Dutch brought that to America. Tea and cookies -- we think of it as being so very British, don't we?
Chocolate is American, but I think it was the Dutch who turned it into candy. I am not sure about that, though.


----------

